# Yukon Cobra crash rediscovered!



## v2 (Nov 1, 2006)

Selected portions of this story appear in a book by Blake W. Smith, entitled Warplanes to Alaska — the story of a World War Two military supply lifeline to Alaska and Russia through the Canadian wilderness.

"I swung my rental truck off the Alaska Highway onto a heavily rutted dirt service road, dodging small boulders and a score of other obstacles—mindful that every inch gained up this rugged hillside was one less inch to be gained on foot. Finally the road had transformed itself into little more than a rocky trail and my wheels could carry me no further.
I double-checked to make sure I had all the usual safety and survival gear one would normally take on any hike alone, especially back into the rugged mountains of the Wolf Range in Canada’s Yukon Territory. I slung my pack over my shoulder and jabbed a half-dozen rounds into my vintage 30-30 Winchester lever-action rifle and set out on foot toward a gleaming 7,000 foot high mountain peak. This was a hunting trip of sorts but not for grizzly bear or mountain sheep so prevalent in the area but for a long-lost wreck of an American P-39 Airacobra fighter plane that had crashed upon one of these distant mountain ridges 55 years ago."

More:
Yukon Cobra Rediscovered!


----------



## timshatz (Nov 1, 2006)

Good post. Good read.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 2, 2006)

Great story.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 2, 2006)

There are lots of crash sites up there in the north the crash map of the goose was a whos who of aircraft B17s 36s 47s 45s hudsons libs lancs 102s tornados jags f4s you name it crashed there there are over 200 crash sites on the local crash map .The reason being is that the next airport is 428dme away so if fuel runs out so does your luck. here is the link for the 36 crash site 
Goleta Air and Space Museum: Convair B-36 Crash Reports and Wrecks
here are 2 pics a saved from above sight


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow! The tires are in remarkably good shape. Must be because they are protected from the elements for most of the year by feet of snow.


----------

